# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Centrum Bethanienhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrisch Centrum Bethanienhuis
Andrea Vesaliuslaan 39 
Zoersel

Bezoek de website van Psychiatrisch Centrum Bethanienhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Centrum Bethanienhuis.*

----------

